# Union Force Bindings?



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

i have the nx2 se and i felt the exact opposite of your opinion. Force can do a lot of things, generally if u want fast response u need stiff bindings which is the opposite of what park jibbing and fs asks. what kind of board and boot size u have?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

petesnowboards said:


> I am also keeping an open mind, I just hate Burton.


dafuq? What's the point of this statement? FYI I'm not racist I just hate blacks and jews.

I'm no Burton lover but if there is one product (and there is) they have that I like it is their bindings.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Yea i wouldnt rule out an awsome option just becuase you hate the company. Burton does make some good bindings, even tho i personaly like the feel of my unions better....if union didnt make bindings id 100% be rocking a set of cartels right now.

Im not going to say wether the forces would be best for you or not, i ride mine all over the mountain on a k2 www(hitting rails/boxes, jumps, buttering and just cruising down some blues and blacks) but being that i have only tried the forces i dont know how they compare to say the atlas or contact/pro. So my oppinion would be far to biased toward the forces.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Heavy, maybe. Unresponsive, no. If they didnt feel responsive you didnt ever get them asjusted properly, can't ride hard enough to tell a difference, or your board is too soft for it to matter that much. The GT is probably the most responsive binding in Flows line.

What you'll notice going from GT's to Forces. No canting. Heel dampening disappears. Maybe a little lighter. Much softer highback. 

If you're shooting for a softer more forgiving feel personally I really like Salomon Holograms, K2 Formulas, and the Rome Mob Boss.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

dont hate burton bindings. in my opinion they make the best ones overall.

flows straps are one of the most responsive out there, but i dont know if the hybrid ones are responsive as the power straps ones.

edit: dont forget that nx2s chassis are made of aluminum


----------

